# Zombie Proof Ride



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Check out this sweet ride:

http://www.foxnews.com/slideshow/leisure/2011/05/18/best-car-zombie-apocalypse/#slide=1?test=faces


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That car would come in handy in parts of southeast DC...and Detroit


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Price beginning at only $310,000. What a steal. I think I will just buy a go cart and mount some chainsaws on the sides


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

When the zombies attack, I'll just hide and wait till the kill the car dealer and take one for myself. It's not like they'll miss it at that point.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The car may be zombie proof, but who gets out to pump the gas every 50 miles?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> The car may be zombie proof, but who gets out to pump the gas every 50 miles?














> Because even in the wake of a zombie apocalypse... you're gonna need gas.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Not Zombie PROOF... merely temporally zombie resistant...

Nothing is idiot proof, therefor NOTHING (technically) is zombie resistant for long...


----------

